# Wildflower's first kid- Augustus



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

Here is Wildflower's 1st kid. Augustus. He is now three days old and doing much better. He nursed for the first time today!!!!!! (we are keeping him in the house and bottle and syringe feeding him but bring him to Wildflower 4 x a day. She still is interested in mothering him and his sister.







:kidblue:


----------



## BetterBuckskins (Feb 1, 2009)

Oh, he is flashy! who's his daddy? congrats! :leap:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Ah he is a cutie!!! So good to see that he is standing! :clap:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

awe thats great about mom too!

Congrats on him and his sister


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

Awe congrats- so glad to hear they are doing well.

Thats GREAT that she wants to take care of him even though he isn't with her full time- what a good momma!

Did I miss pictures of his sister?


----------



## heathersboers (Sep 5, 2008)

AWWW! That is a cute baby!! He is soooo tiny!!!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

How cute...I hope he gets bigger and stronger as the days go by. He looks like a real sweetheart! :lovey:


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Aww Congrats!!! I'm glad to hear he is doing better!!!! :clap:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Love the coloring...so cute....congrats...... :thumbup:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I really like his color. :applaud:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Awww, what a tiny little guy, I pray that he continues to feed and get stronger.


----------

